# [SOLVED] errore startxfce4 e revdep-rebuild

## Alucard13

ciao,

ho installato da stage3 e ho messo xfce4 ma quando vado a provare se va dando startxfce4 ricevo il seguente errore:

```

/usr/bin/xfce4-session: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

cercando in giro ho visto che il problema si risolve dando :

```
revdep-rebuild --library=libexpat.so.0   
```

ma quando vado a darlo ricevo un errore alla fine della compilazine delle gtk+ :

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9/work/gtk+-2.10.9/gtk/.libs/lt-gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [gtk.immodules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9/work/gtk+-2.10.9/modules/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9/work/gtk+-2.10.9/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9/work/gtk+-2.10.9'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3749:   Called src_compile

  gtk+-2.10.9.ebuild, line 107:   Called die

!!! compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

cosa faccio ?? ho provato a cancellare la cartella e ridare revdep-rebuild ma niente..

grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

cosa dice?

Vuole ricompilare solo gtk+-2.10.9?

Prova, come ti è stato consigliato nei messaggi finali di revdep-rebuild (terminato con errore), ad usare il parametro -X insieme a revdep-rebuild.

Se noti, la compilazione di gtk+ fallisce per lo stesso problema di libreria spezzata, per cui bisogna risolvere il problema alla radice.

----------

## Alucard13

questo è quello che mi da :

```
revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gtk-demo (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/mousepad (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/orage (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/pango-querymodules (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/pango-view (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/rsvg-convert (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/rsvg-view (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/vte (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce-mcs-manager (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce-setting-show (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-about (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-autostart-editor (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-menueditor (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-mixer (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-panel (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-popup-menu (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-popup-windowlist (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session-logout (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-tips (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfdesktop (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfprint4 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfprint4-manager (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfrun4 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfwm4 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1400.10 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/vte/vterdb (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/xfce4/panel-plugins/orageclock (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-menu-plugin (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-mixer-plugin (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/hald (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 =xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.0 =xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.12 =xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.0-r2 =xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.0 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 =x11-libs/pango-1.14.10 =sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 =gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1 =xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.0 =xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.0 =x11-libs/vte-0.14.2 =xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.0-r1 =xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.0 =xfce-base/orage-4.4.0 =xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.12  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.0-r2  USE="-dbus* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.0  USE="-dbus* -debug -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.0  USE="-debug -startup-notification -xcomposite" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.0  USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.14.2  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.0-r1  USE="alsa -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.0  USE="cups -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/orage-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3  USE="-dbus* -debug -doc -minimal" LINGUAS="-ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -ja -ko -nl -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 16 packages (16 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

provando anche con -X nn risolviamo niente ridà sempre la stessa cosa

----------

## Scen

```

libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Non è che per caso hai rimosso il pacchetto dev-libs/expat?

E' un pacchetto di sistema, a quanto mi risulta. Reinstallalo (con l'opzione  --oneshot, mi raccomando  :Rolling Eyes:  ), e prova a vedere se revdep-rebuild s'incacchia e ti sputa fuori nuovamente quella lista di pacchetti  :Razz: 

----------

## Alucard13

niente da fare ho ricompilato expat e ridato revdep-rebuild --

ma niente   :Crying or Very sad:   cmq questa è la lista sempre la stessa

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.12  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.0-r2  USE="-dbus* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.0  USE="-dbus* -debug -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.0  USE="-debug -startup-notification -xcomposite" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.0  USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.14.2  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.0-r1  USE="alsa -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.0  USE="cups -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/orage-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3  USE="-dbus* -debug -doc -minimal" LINGUAS="-ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -ja -ko -nl -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 16 packages (16 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

non ho la più pallida idea di cosa fare...

----------

## Scen

Il tuo problema è dovuto all'aggiornamento ad expat-2* .... Dura la vita delle installazioni ~ ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hai provato con

```

revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0

```

?

----------

## Alucard13

si ho fatto proprio qurello l'ultima volta per provare ma niente sempre lo stesso errore.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

Prova a fare il downgrade di expat alla versione stabile

```

echo '>=dev-libs/expat-2' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -1av expat

```

seguito dal solito

```

revdep-rebuild -X

```

----------

## Alucard13

ok era va grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

tu pensi allora che sia un bug della versione 2.* ?? e cmq avendo la versione vecchia mi influisci in qualche modo?? 

grazie di nuovo  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

Più che un bug della versione 2* penso sia un problema dei pacchetti che dipendono direttamente da expat, forse non sono ancora testati al 100% per il funzionamento con quella versione.

----------

